# custom rod for sale



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a custom rod that I just finished for sale. Its a Mhx L842 light saltwater blank. Just because this is listed as a light saltwater blank doesn't mean that it wouldn't be an awesome freshwater rod. This is a casting rod for baitcasters. It is a medium light blank with a moderate fast tip. The specifications on this rod are 8-14 pound test line and 3/8- 1 1/4 ounces weight or lures. It has American Tackle guides. This rod would be perfect for live bait, poppin' cork, swim baits, top water, twitch baits. The blank has a gloss finish as opposed to a natural matte finish. If you are interested in it message me or give me a call at 850-232-6958.


----------

